# Who's watching Watchdog re [email protected]?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Just what is to be expected really! And they won't own up to any of them so far  
And they are saying about the RSPCA working with them! :nonod:

Wonder how many will be ringing the "customer service line" with their complaints, open til 11pm tonight.
0800 328 4204 if any one wants to - I get the feeling they will be busy.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

And their response...

http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Info_10601_watchdog_-1_10551


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> And their response...
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Info_10601_watchdog_-1_10551


OMG deluded or what??



> However, based on the information we have received, *we find ourselves disagreeing significantly with many of the points raised by Watchdogs vet.*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh! Its quite worrying really. And now with the RSPCA joining with them, they are even more deluded that they are brilliant


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

There's always dead fish when I go in any of the Lancashire stores. 

Bottom line....DONT BUY FROM PET SHOPS.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Having worked an specialised aquatic store, the odd one or 2 I will accept as tbh, it sometimes seemed like the buggers would wait for you to do your checks and then keel over! Once it goes over that, they are really not keeping an eye on things.

When we had an import in, the fish would travel straight from Singapore to us, and the next few days would be 20 minute checks because the stress would be too much for some - but it was never because of disease, just the day of travelling, the plane etc etc...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> There's always dead fish when I go in any of the Lancashire stores.
> 
> Bottom line....DONT BUY FROM PET SHOPS.


I Remember when our local one opened..half the goldfish were floating on top..some were bobbing about upside down and they were still selling them even though it was obvious if they had been trained..that they were not very well at all....some people thought it was cute to see an upside down one :nonod:


----------



## Harveyfive (Sep 27, 2012)

i'll avoid P&H after this. Was shocked to be honest. Only buy bedding from there but will go elsewhere now.


----------



## haztastic (Apr 23, 2010)

Ive never really had any problems from Pets at Home, but I dont think I will buy an animal from there.

My Partners brother bought two hamsters thinking they were both female but ending up being both sexes and....yup, they had babies! lots of little hammies!
I cant remember what Pets at Home said now as it was a couple of years ago but I remember they kept them untill they were old enough and I think Pets at Home took them back. I can imagine its quite difficult to sex a hamster, but they should have more knowledge of this!

Oh, and I bought a treat for my rats once and it was swarming with weevils. :yikes:

Come to think of it, I dont think ill shop there again...:blink:


----------



## izzie4037 (Oct 3, 2012)

I hate the fact that they have little furry animals in glass boxes in the middle of the shops busy part, where little brats bang on the glass and adults peer in. I know they are not achnowlaged as intellegent beings by most however they have rights too! this is not fair!

as for the "bobbing fish" their balast pockets sound like they have gone, meaning that they cannot feed, and will starve slowly, this is not only distressing to the fish itself but to the other fish in the tank, and any humane person would put them out of their misary imediatly


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

How would you see them to choose one though if they weren't in those glass tanks? I have tapped/knocked on the glass when I want them to come out to choose one, and they just stay asleep, so I really don't think it bothers them tbh.


----------

